# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >   Receiving much deserved recognition again...Eleven Madison Park!  Even though they are number 50, they still made the list!
 > Top 50 Restaurants in the World

## kristi0119

Receiving much deserved recognition again...Eleven Madison Park!  Even though they are number 50, they still made the list!
Top 50 Restaurants in the World

----------


## JEK

My fav NYC place!

----------


## amingf29

Is it distinguished?  Is it impressive?  Progressive?  Superb?  Yes, yes, yes and yessir.  And, even better, Eleven Madison Park offers a two-course prix fixe lunch for $28.00, three courses for $42.00, and a Gourmand lunch tasting menu for $68.00, so basically you can decide which option best fits your budget when you sit down.  And yes, I am writing with the assumption that youll eventually make a reservation and have a meal here.  I did  three times in the past four months.  Its that good.


Lexus LS430 Parts

----------

